# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  متابعة للسوق السعودي  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ii-b7r-ii

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    اسعد الله مساكم بكل خير   مبروك عليكم القسم  :Icon26:   طبعا ان شاء الله رح يتم تحديث الموضوع بعد كل فتره   وجهة نظري للسوق   لازلت نظرتي مستمره في التشائم للسوق السعودي   شارتااااااات تبين وجهة نظري   بالتوفيق للجميع            مثال بسيط يوضح تاكيد كسر الخط السفلي للنموذج     في سهم الراجحي         هذا ما لدي   واتقبل وجهات نظركم بكل سعة صدر

----------


## Mohammed 75

يعطيييك العافيه 
بجد مجهوود تشكر عليه

----------


## ii-b7r-ii

> يعطيييك العافيه 
> بجد مجهوود تشكر عليه

 يعافيك ربي يالغالي  
اسعدني مرورك الكريم  
وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع سبب في تفادي اي خسائر للاخوان

----------


## ii-b7r-ii

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  مساء الخير وجمعه مبارك للجميع  والله اني كانت متردد في طرح هذا الشارت لعدة اسباب  بس حرصي بالاستفاده من البعض  ابعد عني هذا التردد   وتعتبر هذه وجهة نظري اقرب للخطاء   ولا اتحمل اي مسؤوليه   بسم الله وعلى بركات الله   الشارت الاول شارت اسبوعي للمؤشر ( قديم)  يوجد هناك نموذج   رابط يوضح النموذج http://harmonictrader.com/price_patternsabcd.htm   http://store3.up-00.com/Mar11/lhn47553.gif الشارت الثاني شارت شهري للمؤشر       http://store3.up-00.com/Mar11/0qx47553.jpg  موبين فيه النموذج وايضا خطوط ترند الاول تم كسره والثاني الان هو قريب منه   والثالث وهو الخط الرئيسي والمتوقع يكون الهدف في بداية عام 2012 والله اعلم   طبعا مايخص الارقام الموجوده في الشارت  رقم واحد نقطة دعم تمثل خط ترند فرعي   ورقم اثنين نقطة دعم تمثل قاع سابق للسوق   اي كسر لاي نقطه يكون دلاله واضحه على سوء المؤشر  واخر شارتين لسهم سابك اسبوعي   الشارت الاول شارت يبين فيه اختبار لخط ترند هابط     http://store3.up-00.com/Mar11/Fgy47553.jpg  وتم التنبيه على خط الترند الهابط في مشاركه سابقه على ماعتقد  والشارت الثاني شارت      http://store3.up-00.com/Mar11/Ia947553.jpg   يوضح فيه ديفرجنس سلبي    ملاحظه/من حق اي شخص نقل الموضوع وذلك لانقاذ مابقى من راس المال   بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## عشعوش

يعطيك العافيه اخوي بحر متابعين معك

----------


## ii-b7r-ii

الله يعافيك يالغالي  
على عجله من امري ارى ان اليوم هناك بوادر جني ارباح  
ولازلت متخوف من السوق هناك بعض الاسهم اختبرة نقاط تم كسرها  
شارت يخص مؤشر السوق  
نصف ساعه    
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ii-b7r-ii

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    اسعد الله صباحكم    وجهة نظر    الحذر كل الحذر من السوق    وخاص من بداية تداول هذا الاسبوع اتوقع الاغلاق يكون تحت 6070    خلال نهاية تداولات هذا الاسبوع       بالتوفيق للجميع

----------

